# tarantula v.s. scorpion



## B-fish (Jul 25, 2008)

Who is going to win in this battle between a tarantula and a scorpion


----------



## Newports (Jul 25, 2008)

Theres too many factors that play into this question so there is no correct answer.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 25, 2008)

There was already a pool hmm.... I smell trouble again.


----------



## kupo969 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd say scorp cause they have lots of reach.


----------



## Thongy (Jul 25, 2008)

depends on what kind of tarantula vs what kind of scorpion


----------



## redknee_freak (Jul 26, 2008)

Thongy said:


> depends on what kind of tarantula vs what kind of scorpion


well said and i agree with ya


----------



## B-fish (Jul 26, 2008)

take out all the factors...overall, if you had a bunch of little fights between them (different species and sizes) who would win a majority of the time?:? ..I say scorp, its got range, pinchers and a wicked stinger!


----------



## Aztek (Jul 26, 2008)

Repost.

Everyone always says "Blondi  vs Emperor"

Every other scorpion/spider is thrown out


----------



## Thongy (Jul 26, 2008)

^why not heterometrus?
about the same size but has longer claws and usually more aggresive


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 26, 2008)

He's just stating those are the scorps people always pick. Plus if i had to pick a big aggresice scorp it'll probably be h. spinifer or P. cavimanus


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jul 26, 2008)

Sigh, not one of these threads again.
There have been many threads like this before.


----------



## mohsy2 (Jul 26, 2008)

haha i love these threads. people always get worked up because you cant answer the ? because all of the factors. I think a majority of the times the scorp will win because of its reach and stinger , and it has pinchers to hold on to things!


----------



## B-fish (Jul 26, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> He's just stating those are the scorps people always pick. Plus if i had to pick a big aggresice scorp it'll probably be h. spinifer or P. cavimanus


H.spinifer are known for there aggresion and there size, but usually there just like an emperor scorpion just bigger in size, i have never noticed the differences in there aggresion at alll


----------



## B-fish (Jul 26, 2008)

bobtard said:


> Sigh, not one of these threads again.
> There have been many threads like this before.


Well here is another for ya!!:}


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 26, 2008)

*Size does Matter!*

Size does matter, little scorpions can be eatten by big Ts. Sun Spiders aka Wind Scorpions aka Camel Spiders eat scorpions all the time. 

Emperor Scorpions have the edge over Chilean Rose, but T. blondi is a different story.


----------



## B-fish (Jul 26, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> Size does matter, little scorpions can be eatten by big Ts. Sun Spiders aka Wind Scorpions aka Camel Spiders eat scorpions all the time.
> 
> Emperor Scorpions have the edge over Chilean Rose, but T. blondi is a different story.


Very good point, i was just saying that H.spinifer isn't very aggresive as people make them out to be


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 26, 2008)

A full grown Deathstalker would kill any invert in seconds after the first sting. And it can hold the T back with its pinchers, hands down scorpion would take it.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 26, 2008)

I figure a T would be faster and more manuverable, a scorp would need to be head on all the time. And I think the T will have reach advantage.
Rev


----------



## Trexer (Jul 26, 2008)

Scorpions have Pincers to hold their prey and range with their stingers and are covered in armor. Scorps just rule


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 26, 2008)

centipede eats them both lol


----------



## Aztek (Jul 26, 2008)

^^
not According to those japaneese fighting videos.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 26, 2008)

Aztek said:


> ^^
> not According to those japaneese fighting videos.


you mean the one with the little pede owning the big blondi or the one with the little pede eating the emp?


----------



## Aztek (Jul 26, 2008)

The one with the deathstalker Pwning everythign its path.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jul 26, 2008)

Aztek said:


> The one with the deathstalker Pwning everythign its path.


havent seen that one . still think s. heros castaniceps could eat lqs


----------



## Quixtar (Jul 26, 2008)

Aztek said:


> The one with the deathstalker Pwning everythign its path.


Actually there's one with a pede pwning the deathstalker too. It's a S. subspinipes I believe.


----------



## RichardMorris (Jul 26, 2008)

Utube has several videos of the Deathstalker taking care of big camel spiders. Soldiers seem to delight in making those videos.

I have deathstalkers (although very young) and can say that they are extremely high strung and highly aggressive. One of my six LQ's hates the UV light so much that it consistantly runs TOWARDS the light, arches up high, and tenses it's tail. No doubt it means business. 

I agree that a full grown deathstalker would be the most formidible scorpion in such a match. All it will need is 1 hit.


----------



## Trexer (Jul 26, 2008)

It comes down to the personality of the T, scorp or centipede, whatever it is too  Could be a highly aggresive one fighting a pretty peaceful and placid one.


----------



## DooM_ShrooM (Jul 27, 2008)

tarantulas have more supperior strength than a scorpion a scorpion won't use its tail until its a minute before they die coz they use their pincers to take care of their foes so they don't use their tail much


----------



## Trexer (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats not completely true, its quite true for scorpions with big claws like an Emp, but i've seen videos of desert scorpions with small claws and big tails just grab a prey quickly and sting it repeatedly.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jul 27, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> centipede eats them both lol


Haha I was just going to post that.


----------



## J_dUbz88 (Jul 27, 2008)

B-fish said:


> Very good point, i was just saying that H.spinifer isn't very aggresive as people make them out to be


tell that to my female H.spinifer if i even move her tank or open the lid to spray she flys out and is ready to do battle, she actually attacks the water droplets as they fall.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 27, 2008)

RichardMorris said:


> Utube has several videos of the Deathstalker taking care of big camel spiders. Soldiers seem to delight in making those videos.
> 
> I have deathstalkers (although very young) and can say that they are extremely high strung and highly aggressive. One of my six LQ's hates the UV light so much that it consistantly runs TOWARDS the light, arches up high, and tenses it's tail. No doubt it means business.
> 
> I agree that a full grown deathstalker would be the most formidible scorpion in such a match. All it will need is 1 hit.


Vouch. LQs only need one sting and the opponent will drop dead in 10 seconds. Even if the T does kill it, the scorps venom would kill the T seconds after it. It would get at least one sting in and empty its venom


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 27, 2008)

ancient flowers said:


> tarantulas have more supperior strength than a scorpion a scorpion won't use its tail until its a minute before they die coz they use their pincers to take care of their foes so they don't use their tail much


And to this one, My Andros and LQs, even my emp use their stinger long before the pinchers do anything. Your referring to crickets... a helpless, defenseless insect. Blondi vs Deathstalker would be a blood bath.


----------



## XMX (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, fighting Scorps with T's is not very good, but if I had to choose,
I'd say that a scropion would own a tarantula, due to it's abilities and armour.

Pincher, sting, armour, how much better could it get?

EDIT:
And if a tarantula does win, I am sure it only won due to the fact
that most of the larger species are about 2-4x larger than the typical
scorpion.


----------



## jettubes (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah but what about a S.gigantica rubuster it would kill everything.
i think i said it right?.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yea Robustas are pretty ignorant.. but I think teh LQ still has it  Id rather get bit by a foot long pede than a 4 inch deadly scorpion.


----------



## Swemba (Jul 28, 2008)

I've seen pics online of Andros in tanks in Iraq with deathstalker pieces all over the place.  I think they have them in power.


----------



## Aztek (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm pretty sure any venom of any invert can kill any invert since they're all small.

It just depends who gets the first hit.


----------



## drummindan2007 (Jul 28, 2008)

I would say that the tarantula would end up dying everytime no matter what happens to the scorpion. Even if the tarantula did end up killing the scorp, you have to believe that the scorp would get atleast one sting in. Like aztek said, they are are pretty small to begin with, so it probably wouldn't take much.


----------



## B-fish (Jul 28, 2008)

J_dUbz88 said:


> tell that to my female H.spinifer if i even move her tank or open the lid to spray she flys out and is ready to do battle, she actually attacks the water droplets as they fall.


Lol that is kinda funny.... some are like this but most are not that aggresive, well the majority that i have seen!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay a little off-topic...but what relationship do you (B-fish) and Mohsy2 have? Well since I see the identical signitures?


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm a tarantula person but i voted scorpion because no tarantula can beat an aggresive 7-8" emperor scorpion. personal experience, my emperor got out of its cage then went to my 10" t blondi cage and ate it. i made a tread about this a year ago.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm a tarantula person but i voted scorpion because no tarantula can beat an aggresive 7-8" emperor scorpion. personal experience, my emperor got out of its cage then went to my 10" t blondi cage and ate it. i made a tread about this a year ago.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm a tarantula person but i voted scorpion because no tarantula can beat an aggresive 7-8" emperor scorpion. personal experience, my emperor got out of its cage then went to my 10" t blondi cage and ate it. i made a tread about this a year ago.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats horrible your $15 scorpion ate a $100 T. I would be so mad... But I think my blondi would destroy my adult emp... it runs after you when you start to open the cage. If it could climb the glass in the 15 gallon its in, I would lose him everytime I opened it:wall:


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 29, 2008)

my computer had some problem sorry for posting 3 times


----------



## Trexer (Jul 29, 2008)

Triple post ftw


----------



## halendrix (Jul 30, 2008)

ill go for the scorpions.. but in size i think tarantula would win cuz there huge.. LOL!! :worship:


----------



## Aztek (Jul 30, 2008)

Scorpions are more comparable to spiders then Tarantulas.


----------



## B-fish (Aug 1, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> Okay a little off-topic...but what relationship do you (B-fish) and Mohsy2 have? Well since I see the identical signitures?


We are friends, and breed inverts together


----------



## Malcara (Aug 2, 2008)

My pet hamster George would own all!


----------



## bigD0420 (Aug 10, 2008)

scorpions are actually a food source for larger spiders in tropical rainforests.... but scorpions are def tough..... I have 7 emperors but I dont know much about spiders but id have to say if it was an emperor vs spider the spider would win?


----------



## HKronos (Aug 10, 2008)

Aztek said:


> The one with the deathstalker Pwning everythign its path.


That one video that pitted a deathstalker against the cobalt blue saddened me. The cobalt blue didnt give fight it just wanted out of the container. 

Well, with that said, birdeaters (any birdeater) would own any scorpion on the planet, though emps and hets are armed with those menacing powerful large claws, but I estimate it would only serve to further aggravate and irritate the big spiders into delivering the powerbomb coup-de-grace twin fangs of destruction. LQs and Androcs, with their venom potency, yeah they can drop a birdeater with a single sting, I have no doubts birdeaters can deliver death but it may pay a dear price if doesnt incapacitate the scorpions ability to deliver its final sting. 

Everything else, not worth debating really. But there is a chance tarantulas might be immune to scorpion venom up to a certain level of toxicity I am not sure, if that is a case Hets and emps would be terrible foes to average sized spiders I deduce.


----------



## Aztek (Aug 11, 2008)

Different venoms act different ways on different foes.
Different foes decide to do different things(Flee or fight)
and it depends who strikes first


----------



## nics (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone heard of DotA? 
I like Crixalis better (scorpion) than Brood Mother (tarantula) LoL


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 11, 2008)

HKronos said:


> That one video that pitted a deathstalker against the cobalt blue saddened me. The cobalt blue didnt give fight it just wanted out of the container.
> 
> Well, with that said, birdeaters (any birdeater) would own any scorpion on the planet, though emps and hets are armed with those menacing powerful large claws, but I estimate it would only serve to further aggravate and irritate the big spiders into delivering the powerbomb coup-de-grace twin fangs of destruction. LQs and Androcs, with their venom potency, yeah they can drop a birdeater with a single sting, I have no doubts birdeaters can deliver death but it may pay a dear price if doesnt incapacitate the scorpions ability to deliver its final sting.
> 
> Everything else, not worth debating really. But there is a chance tarantulas might be immune to scorpion venom up to a certain level of toxicity I am not sure, if that is a case Hets and emps would be terrible foes to average sized spiders I deduce.


You obviosly didnt read all the post in this thread. Someone posted about his birdeater getting eaten by an emp. Sorry, i think an emps just has all that armor and the birdeater is pretty fragile.


----------



## HKronos (Aug 12, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> You obviosly didnt read all the post in this thread. Someone posted about his birdeater getting eaten by an emp. Sorry, i think an emps just has all that armor and the birdeater is pretty fragile.


Yes, I missed that and it was posted three times. Alot of factors could have played a part in that. But I dont retract my statement, the tarantulas ability to pounce and place an adversary beneath it's fangs for a lethal bite is far too impressive. Even if the Emp managed to grab a leg or two, the T is still capable of pouncing and placing the scorpion beneath it's fangs. And remember the only armor the Emp has is the chela and even that could be pierced by the 1" fangs of an adult birdeater the rest of the Emp is very soft. Or maybe the opponents are going to tumble locked together the T might still pull the scorpion to the fangs or lunge with bared fangs. Who knows really? Its all in theory.


----------



## Thongy (Aug 12, 2008)

I guess this all depends on the aggressiveness of the invert


----------



## HKronos (Aug 12, 2008)

Thongy said:


> I guess this all depends on the aggressiveness of the invert


Absolutely true as proven by those asinine videos on youtube.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, the birdeaters still lost and I can tell you why. I just recently got into t's but have had scorps for a long time now. I have handled both emps and birdeaters. As quick as the T is the scorps has a very powerful tail. Probably wont use it to STING but it keeps the attaker at a distance. They are able to flick it hard enought to flip a coin in the air to. It all really depends on who gets the right shots in. In the end it always gonna be a loose loose situation.


----------



## Quixtar (Aug 12, 2008)

To give you an analogy,

A birdeater is like a tall muscular man wearing a fur pelt over a hard leather armor armed with two large steel daggers.

An emp is like a stout muscular man wearing an iron plate mail with an iron shield and an iron flail.

The taller man is obviously quicker because he has less to carry around, but his defenses are rather lacking against the slower shorter man. Also, though the taller man can penetrate the shorter man's defenses, a direct hit is much more difficult for him and he can be kept at bay by the shorter man's shield while the shorter man retaliates by bashing the taller man with the flail. Additionally, the shorter man's shield may also be used to bash against the taller man as an additional weapon.

Now, for scorpions like the deathstalker, imagine the same stout muscular man wearing a chain-link mail instead with a smaller shield, but a deadlier flail with long pointed protrusions.


----------



## v4climber (Aug 12, 2008)

hahahaha...

that post was amazing.

Anywho, let alone the quick battle, but the real question is who would walk away from the fight?

A scorpion loses it's limbs, it's basically done for in the wild after that point, but a tarantula can regain some of it's limbs through a molt. Given, not very likely that either will survive after the fight, but the tarantula does have that advantage.

Last of all, in the short game it is even matched, the odds are just too even for us to ever truly know, but in the long run I believe the T's would win due to their regenerative abilities, and even then not by much... It's not like T's molt every week.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 12, 2008)

most scorpions live a nice long lives with missing limbs.


----------



## v4climber (Aug 12, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> most scorpions live a nice long lives with missing limbs.


I realize that, but if it's pedipalps are rendered useless, and that's it's main way of obtaining food, it's in a bit of trouble... The T has a chance to get their fangs back.

Although, scorpions seem a bit hardier with injuries, where as even small nicks can kill a T...

50/50, it's even.


----------



## HKronos (Aug 12, 2008)

Quixtar said:


> To give you an analogy,
> 
> A birdeater is like a tall muscular man wearing a fur pelt over a hard leather armor armed with two large steel daggers.
> 
> ...


Nice analogy, but remember the taller man has the ability to pounce (split second from any and every imaginable angle) bounding over the shield guard and possesses an additional eight arms he would use to pull the shorter man beneath him into range of the twin daggers or heave himself over the shields unto the shorter man's armourless back. Or target the flail itself inflicting serious mechanical damage on it with the daggers before performing the coup-de-grace or simply use this as an introduction point for venom and digestive enzymes. Also, the shorter man is more likely to get more disoriented if the two combatants roll together will give up the fight in order to right itself again and this may even provoke him into flight.

As far as Androcs and LQs are concerned, they have single strike kills that put the odds in their favor. Victors in all probability would pay a dear price.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 12, 2008)

HKronos said:


> Nice analogy, but remember the taller man has the ability to pounce (split second from any and every imaginable angle) bounding over the shield guard and possesses an additional eight arms he would use to pull the shorter man beneath him into range of the twin daggers or heave himself over the shields unto the shorter man's armourless back. Or target the flail itself inflicting serious mechanical damage on it with the daggers before performing the coup-de-grace or simply use this as an introduction point for venom and digestive enzymes. Also, the shorter man is more likely to get more disoriented if the two combatants roll together will give up the fight in order to right itself again and this may even provoke him into flight.
> 
> As far as Androcs and LQs are concerned, they have single strike kills that put the odds in their favor. Victors in all probability would pay a dear price.


The plates on a scorpion serve as shielding. And like a mentioned the little guy with the shild still defeated the bireater.


----------



## HKronos (Aug 12, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> The plates on a scorpion serve as shielding. And like a mentioned the little guy with the shild still defeated the bireater.


But do you think those plates can hold up to 1"  armour piercing daggers? But yes, there is one reported incidence of a birdeater succumbing to an emperor a very big birdeater.  Nonetheless I remained unmoved and hold my stance.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 12, 2008)

I just think this thread is stupid honestly. Almost any tarantula can take down any scorp cuz they the whole size thing. Plus some people will remain loyal to their beliefs reguardless of evidence...*cough HKrono...cough* (just teasing ) we all have our preferances.


----------



## HKronos (Aug 12, 2008)

Threads like this is most certainly frowned upon. Discovery or Animal Planet even got a piece of the action with that lame-arse program that brought real animal experts and biologists to discuss impossible, improbable beast match-ups. What a waste of reel and great minds.

Just sharing what I instinctively feel about the subject. Which may be worth a wad of...


----------



## Aztek (Aug 13, 2008)

Like I've said before, Scorpions are more comparable with spiders


----------



## Trexer (Aug 13, 2008)

Look at the end of the day, Scorpions rule! Spiders and Tarantulas are just eewwwy


----------

